# صور عزل مائي هديتي لكم برمضان المبارك



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يسعدني ويشرفني ان ارفع لكم
صور اعمال عزل سطح منشاة تم تنفيذها من قبلنا 
وتمت مراحل العزل بمواد البيتومن ( الزفت ) ولفائف اللباد الخاص بالعزل المائي
بعدها تاتي مرحلة العزل الحراري بطبقات الستايربور ( الفلين ) والتراب وصبات الشتايكر .. تقبلوا تحياتي ابو الوليد العراقي​


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ادناه صورة للسطح اثناء 
التنظيف ورفع السواقط التي عليه... ابو الوليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ادناه صورة اخرى لاعمال التنظيف .. ابو الوليد



​


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بعد اتمام واكمال تنظيف السطح
تاتي مرحله رفع وتوصيل البيتومين للسطح
بواسطة صندوق ( حاويه ) يملاء بالبيتومين ويرفع
كما مبين بالصوره ... ابو وليد​ 




شكرا لكل من يوجه لنا سؤالا عن اعمال العزل 
لانه يعتبر من اعمالنا المتوارث.. ابو الوليد​


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

​السلام عليكم 
بعد رفع الماده وتوصيلهاالسطح
تبدا مرحلة العزل والفرش المباشر للباد 
والبيتومين ساخن حيث يتم الحدل مباشرة... ابو الوليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعمال العزل تتم مباشرة
بفرش اللباد على البيتومين وهو ساخن ... ابو الوليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعمال العزل مستمره ... ابو الوليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

*اعمال العزل مستمره*

السلام عليكم
صوره مقطع للسطح
بعد اكمال العزل بطبقه من البيتومين
عليها طبقه من اللباد ,,لتاتي بعدها فرش طبقة 
البيتومين الاخيره ليكون العزل طبقتين من البيتومين 
بينهما طبقه من اللباد ... ابو الوليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
صوره للسطح ومساحته ... ابو الوليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

*



الاستمرار باعمال العزل *

السلام عليكم
بعد اكتمال فرش طبقه الرول العازل ( اللباد ) بداءت
اعمال فرش الطبقه الثانيه من البيتومين على طبقه الرول
بعد اتمام فرش البيتومين نكون قد اتممنا عزل السطح ... ابو الوليد
ملاحظه 
------------
اقصد هنا باتمام العزل المائي للسطح ,,,,


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اكتمال العزل المائي 
وكانت وضع طبقه من البيتومين عليها طبقة اللباد
ثم طبقه اخرى من البيتومين ..,,, ناتي الان لمرحلة العزل الصوتي 
والحراري .. وضع طبقه من الرول النايلون بعده طبقات الفلين / الستايربور بعده طبقه
من الرمل النهري او التراب بسمك 10 سم الى 20 سم بعده طبقات المسبقة الصب الشتايكر ومن ثم
تتم غلق فتحات الشتايكر بالعجون البيتوميني القيري المسمى لدينا بالعراق الماستك .. ابو الوليد
سلام عليكم
صورةاخرى لتوصيل تراب 
التهوير للعزل الى السطح ... ابو الوليد​


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

توصيل مواد العزل للسطح 
السلام عليكم
بهذه الطريقة يتم توصيل
مواد العزل للسطح كالتراب مثلا ... ابو الوليد




​


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

توصيل التراب للسطح 
السلام عليكم
توصيل التراب للسطح كما ملاجظ ... ابو الوليد



​


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (22 أغسطس 2010)

*



توصيل مواد العزل للسطح *

السلام عليكم
توصيل الواح الكونكريت 
مسبقة الصب ( الشتايكر ) للسطح ... ابو الوليد


----------



## أحمد هنون (22 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا صور توضيحية مفيدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 أغسطس 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (24 أغسطس 2010)

*تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط*​ 
*مثبــت: متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4)*​ 
*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​ 


التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة سنا الإسلام ; 23-08-2010 الساعة 01:40 AM. 

التوقيع:لا تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك​


الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام​ 


الاخ سنا الاسلام
هل اعتبر ما اراه في اعلاه ردا ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ابو الوليد


----------



## الطويل زايد (25 أغسطس 2010)

أنصحك بعمل إختبار للسطح الذي تم عزله و ذلك بغمرة بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن 48 ساعة لترى ما إذا وجد أي رشح


----------



## الطويل زايد (25 أغسطس 2010)

أقصد إختبار عزل الرطوبة


----------



## الطويل زايد (25 أغسطس 2010)

أنصحك بعمل إختبار بغمر السطح بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن 48 ساعة لتلاحظ وجود رشح من عدمه


----------



## moh_re110 (25 أغسطس 2010)

احى جهاد اظن ان العزل المائى يتم اولا بدهان البيتومين للسطح بالكامل ثم تركيب اللفائف من الميمبرين او اللباد عندكم مستخدمين اسطوانات الغاز فى تسخين الطبقة الملامسة للسطح وعمل فنش للركاب 10 سم بالمسطرين واسطوانة الغاز


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (25 أغسطس 2010)

moh_re110 قال:


> احى جهاد اظن ان العزل المائى يتم اولا بدهان البيتومين للسطح بالكامل ثم تركيب اللفائف من الميمبرين او اللباد عندكم مستخدمين اسطوانات الغاز فى تسخين الطبقة الملامسة للسطح وعمل فنش للركاب 10 سم بالمسطرين واسطوانة الغاز


السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز الم ترى اول صوره ببداية العزل
نحن نقوم بسكب البيتومين الساخن على السطح مباشرتا 
بعدها يتم فرشه ويتم وضع اللفائف او اللباد مباشرتا على البيتومين وهو ساخن
ويتم حدله ورصه وظغطه من قبل العامل المنفذ بقدميه وكما موضح باول وثاني صوره ارجو الرجوع
لها ومعاينتها جيدا ,,, يجب فرش وحدل اللباد على السطح والزفت حار اي ساخن لضمان التصاق جيد وطرد الفقاعات والفراغات بين البيتومين اي الزفت واللباد التي تظهر عادتا عند فرش اللباد اذا كان الزفت بارد ,, ولم نستعمل الغاز ولا الاسطوانه ,, وهذه اضمن واجود طريقه بالفرش ونحن مستخدميها منذ عشرات السنين واعطت نتائج بالعزل جيده ومضمونه 100% .. اقول لاتركب اللباد الا اذا كان الزفت ساخن لضمان التصاقه بالزفت والا يخلع او يتحرك مستقبلا ..,, ابو الوليد
اما نصيحة الاخ الطويل زايد فنحن نضمن العزل ونتاكد من اعمالنا ولا داعي للفحص بالماء ,, ارجع للصور ولكل مرحله من مراحل العزل فستجد من المستحيل اختراق الرطوبه من خلالها, شكرا لتفاعلكم​


----------



## abdoo_farra (25 أغسطس 2010)

الطويل زايد قال:


> أنصحك بعمل إختبار للسطح الذي تم عزله و ذلك بغمرة بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن 48 ساعة لترى ما إذا وجد أي رشح



موضوع حلو والاحلى تعليق الاخ المهندس الطيب , اختبار للسطح بعد ستة شهور من عملية التنفيذ ,
لو لا حظت يااخى الكريم انو الصور منفذة فى شهر 2 وانتى قدمت نصيحتك فى شهر 8 ,

جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## سعد شاكر (25 أغسطس 2010)

عمل غير هندسي وغير مطابق للمواصفات انصح بعدم اعتماده وانما للاطلاع فقط وشكرا


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (25 أغسطس 2010)

سعد شاكر قال:


> عمل غير هندسي وغير مطابق للمواصفات انصح بعدم اعتماده وانما للاطلاع فقط وشكرا


السلام عليكم
الاخ شاكر تحياتي ,, انت اذا لم تستطع اعتماد اعمالنا
التي نفذناها بهذه الطريقه منذ اكثر من 30 عاما وقداعتمدت في كل مجالات اعمال العزل 
فارجو منك اعطاء البديل واكون شاكرا لك ياشاكر ,, اعمالنا تنفذ وفق المواصفات البريطانيه
ومادة البيتومين المستخدمه وهو درجة 20 / 30 والخاص بعزل الاسطح وقد عملنا مع شركات كوريه وشركات
دخلت للعراق بتنفيذ عدد من المشاريع الكبرى منذ سنة 1982 ولحد التاريخ الذي على الصور المننفذه وهو تاريخ تنفيذها في 17/ 2 / 2010 ,, لتقول انصح بعدم اعتمادها وانما للاطلاع ( زين عليش يطلعون عليها اذا لم تعتمد ؟؟؟ ) ( المفروض تنصحهم بعدم الاطلاع عليها لانها اعمال خاطئه .. لو قرارك جاء جزافا ؟؟ ) ( ويجب انت تنوه الاداره بوجود مشاركه سيئه لحذفها ؟؟؟ ),, انا والله ياسيد شاكر افرح عندما الاقي شخصا ينتقدني ولكن انتقادا صحيحا وبناءا لاقول لربما اجد عنده البديل ,,, وكل المنتديات التي انا مشترك بها وهي اكثر من سبع الى ثمان منتديات اكون انا مراقب ومشرف بها لاقسام العزل وارفع بها كل اعمالنا المصوره وتجد الارتياح والقبول من كبار المهندسين فيها من الاعضاء والزوار وتلقى اعمالنا ومشاركاتنا المصوره ترحيبا من الجميع ,,, الا حضرتكم فياريت يا استاذ شاكر تدلني على البديل لاعمالنا لربما نستنير باراءك ونصائحك واكون شاكرا لك اذا اتيت لي ولو بصورة واحده لاعمال العزل التي انت تعتمدها والبديلة لاعمالنا التي هي للاطلاع والترفيه فقط ,,, تقبل تعليقي المطول واحتراماتي لك وارائك فنحن هنا للنفع العام لا للدعايه وانما للفائده والله من وراء القصد... ابو الوليد العراقي​


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يسالونني بعض الاخوه عن اعمال 
العزل الحراري والصوتي .. ممكن معاينه الصوره في ادناه
وبها اعمال فرش النايلون ( البولي اثلين / الرول ) .. بعده طبقة فرش الفلين ( الستايربور )..
باطوال 2م × 1م وبسمك 5 سم .. لتاتي بعده فرش طبقة اخرى من النايلون وتفرش
عليه طبقة من التراب بسماكة من 10 سم حتى 20 سم وحسب مساحة وميول السطح وتاتي المرحلة الاخيره بناء وفرش الطبقات المسبقة الصب ( الشتايكر ) .. 80سم × 80سم .... وتغلق الفتحات بين الطبقات بالمعجون القيري من اصل بيتوميني ( الماستك ) ... لنحصل على عزل حراري وصوتي اضافة الى العزل المائي المنفذ سابقا على السطح .. تقبلوا تحياتي ,,,,,, 
الصوره 




​ ستاتي اعمال فرش وبناء الشتايكر مع الصور بمشاركات لاحقه .. تقبلوا تحياتي .. ابو الوليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (29 أغسطس 2010)

صورة توضح كيفيه ايصال التراب لسطح المبنى المؤلف من 4 ادوار ... ابو الوليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (29 أغسطس 2010)

اعمال بناء ورص الطبقات الكونكريتيه مسبقة الصب ( الشتايكر) بعد فرش التراب,, ابو الوليد


----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (29 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## خالد جهاد حسن (29 أغسطس 2010)

لسلام عليكم
الصورة في اعلاه هي اخر 
اعمال العزل المائي والحراري والصوتي للبنايه
بعد ان تبين لكم غلق فتحات الشتايكر بالمعجون القيري الماستك .. تقبلوا تحياتي واتقبل اسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم ,, ابو الوليد


----------



## sima (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
دوما العراقيين رفعة راس


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم عامله بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله *.........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اجزه عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الاساءه عفوا وغفرانا *..........................اللهم آمين
*اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد في حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنه يارب العالمين *........................اللهم آمين
*اللهم ادخله الجنه من غير مناقشه حساب ولا سابقه عذاب..........................اللهم آمين
اللهم آنسه في وحدته وآنسه في وحشته وآنسه في غربته *...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انزله منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين *...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنه ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الارض عن جنبيه...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحه والسرور ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم قه السيئات*(*ومن تقي السئات يوم اذن فقد رحمته *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اغفر له في المهدين واخلفه في عقبه في الغافرين..........................اللهم آمين
واغفر لنا وله يارب العالمين وافسح له في قبره ونور له فيه ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم ارحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون ..........................اللهم آمين
*(*يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت على الصراط اقدامه..........................اللهم آمين
واسكنه في اعلى الجنات في جوار نبيك ومصطفاك ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم أمنه من فزع يوم القيامه ومن هول يوم القيامه ..........................اللهم آمين
واجعل نفسه آمنه مطمئنه ولقنه حجته ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعله من بطن القبر مطمئنا وعند قيام الاشهاد آمنا..........................اللهم آمين
وبجود رضوانك واثقا والى علو درجاتك سابقا...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نورا وعن شماله نورا ومن امامه نورا ومن فوقه نورا ..........................اللهم آمين
حتى تبعثه آمنا مطمئنا من نور من نورك ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم انظر اليه نظره رضا فان من تنظر اليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابدا ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اغفر وارحم وتجاوز عما تعلم فانك انت الله الاعز الاكرم ... ..........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اعفو عنه فانك انت القائل *(*ويعفوا عن كثير *)...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم ان جاء ببابك واناخ بجنابك فجد عليه بعفوك واكرامك وجودك واحسانك ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم ان رحمتك وسعت كل شيء وهو شيء فارحمه ..........................اللهم آمين
رحمه تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر بها عينه ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من اصحاب اليمين ...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم بشره بقولك *(*كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما اسلفتم في الايام الخاليه *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اجعله من *(*الذين سعدوا ففي الجنه خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض*)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسب انه آمن عمل صالحا فاجعل له جزاء الضعف بما عمل واجعله في الغرفات مع الآمنين..........................اللهم آمين .
اللهم انه خاف مقامك فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي افنان بحق قولك *(*ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفه شربه هنيئه لا يظمأ بعدها ابدا...........................اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعله مع *(*المتقين في ظلال وعيون وفواكه مما يشتهون كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون انا كذلك نجزي المحسنين *)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم اجعله في جنه الخلد *(*التي وعد المتقون كانت لهم جزاء ومصيرا لهم فيها ما يشاءون خالدين كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا*)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انجز وعدك الذي وعدت في قولك*(*ان للمتقين لحسن مآب جنات عدن مفتحه لها الابواب متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكه كثيره وشراب وعندهم قاصرات الطرف اتراب هذا ماتوعدون ليوم الحساب ان هذا لرزقنا ماله من نفاذ*)**...........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم بشره بقولك *(*وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ان لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار كلما رزقوا منها من ثمره رزقا قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل واتوا به متشابها ولهم فيها ازواج مطهره وهم فيها خالدون* )..........................اللهم آمين*
اللهم انه صبر على البلاء فلم يجزع درجه الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب فأنت القائل *(*انما يوفي الصابرون اجرهم بغير حساب *)**...........................اللهم آمين* 

0


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## خالد قدورة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ ابو الوليد اسعد الله اوقاتك. لماذا طبقة التراب من 10 الى 20 سم. ان هذه السماكة الكبيرة تشكل حملا اضافيا لا داعي له على السقف. جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## ابو سعد العراقي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي ابو الوليد جزاك الله خيرا

ماهي سماكة وابعاد بلاطات الكونكريت (الشتايكر)

وشكرا


----------



## احمدبكالوريوس (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات جميله جداااااا
فى طريقه اخرى الدهان للبيتومين بيكون على البارد وبيلحم لفائف العزل باللهب مايسمى (العزل البشبورى )
والركوب بيكون حوالى 10 سم وبستخدم لفائف البيتومين بسمك 4 مم من الانواع المعتمده مثل منتجات بتونيل (بيتوجم ) ثم بعد ذلك بيتم وضع العزل الحرارى foam بسماكه 5 سم وكثافه 36 وهو من افضل انواع الفوم الموجود فى السوق ثم يتم عمل خرسانه الميول بعد ذلك


----------



## سارية عثمان (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ابو الوليد ،عمل ممتاز.


----------



## hazimkrar (20 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافية بو الوليد 

موضوع جميل وصور اكثر من رائعة


----------



## القعقاع1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووررر​


----------



## sahoow (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومة


----------



## م جوهر (9 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا لك اخى العزيز عندى سؤال ما هو الهدف من عمل رقبة الزجاجه


----------

